# Kit yeast stalled?



## trustyrusty (14/7/19)

hi

I have made the standard Cooper’s bookmaker pale ale ..as I have not made before... there seems to be no action after 2 days. No bubbles. Is the yeast different in the Thomas Cooper range? The package is different...

I am sure I had this before, and I think was the same yeast in one of their kits but I don’t... it ended up it was working but not much co2..

I could take a G reading and see if a change.

I have set to 20 degrees and pitched at 23.


Any ideas, think I am going to use glad wrap or something from now on so I can see.

I hate opening to check that is where you get oxygen and possibly infection.

Update... I was in the room for a while and temp went up 0.1 degree without heater going on so it must be working. Ambient is 15 and fermenter is 19.6 so it must working, just no evidence of action.. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## trustyrusty (14/7/19)

It seems to be working.. but slowly.. bubble a minute... ?


----------



## trustyrusty (15/7/19)

Does Cooper’s premium yeast work differently?


----------



## Lix (15/7/19)

No. Pay zero attention to the bubbles and check your gravity


----------



## trustyrusty (15/7/19)

Thanks 
Would there be a reason there are less bubbles ie co2. Of the 100 or so beers I have made there have been 2 like this, normally a lot more action.. cheers


----------



## Timbo (15/7/19)

trustyrusty said:


> Thanks
> Would there be a reason there are less bubbles ie co2. Of the 100 or so beers I have made there have been 2 like this, normally a lot more action.. cheers


So many variables, could be something as simple as your fermenter lid half a turn loose. I’d just watch your gravity readings and try not to stress.

I did a brew with notty that smelt like sewerage when fermenting. Did the same recipe, same yeast, at a later date and did not have that awful smell. Both beers tasted the same. Yeast can be a funny thing!


----------



## trustyrusty (15/7/19)

Thanks 

I think the issue is the kit yeast in general. You never how it was transported.. did the driver decide to have lunch and leave truck in 40 degrees in the sun for an hour... etc etc etc 

Cheers


----------



## Timbo (15/7/19)

trustyrusty said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think the issue is the kit yeast in general. You never how it was transported.. did the driver decide to have lunch and leave truck in 40 degrees in the sun for an hour... etc etc etc
> 
> Cheers


Kit yeast is also generally an under pitch. Sometimes they simply don’t give you enough of it.


----------



## trustyrusty (15/7/19)

Is it ok to over pitch? 

I have a few kit yeasts left over ..


----------



## Timbo (15/7/19)

Depends. You’re probably better off slightly over pitching, than under pitching. But a big overpitch isn’t a good thing either. I wouldn’t dump six packets of dried yeast into a 20l batch, but the 5g yeast packs that come with some kits aren’t enough. Also depends on the OG of what you’re trying to brew (e.g A big Belgian as opposed to a middy)


----------



## pcmfisher (16/7/19)

I think the yeast in that range is probably worse that their supermarket range, draught, lager etc. Definitely not any better.
I have never understood why, regardless of the strain, coopers and others can't just put an extra couple of grams of yeast in the packs.
Wouldn't cost them much more and everyone's beer would taste better.


----------



## trustyrusty (16/7/19)

Never had an issue with cheaper kit yeast before...

Accountant made the decision.. 2g less per can per year is saving us =_______________


----------



## Timbo (16/7/19)

pcmfisher said:


> I think the yeast in that range is probably worse that their supermarket range, draught, lager etc. Definitely not any better.
> I have never understood why, regardless of the strain, coopers and others can't just put an extra couple of grams of yeast in the packs.
> Wouldn't cost them much more and everyone's beer would taste better.


It’s almost as if they don’t want people to homebrew....


----------

